# Helppp.!



## carlyjo (Apr 18, 2013)

My chicks are like maybe 3-4 weeks old I've had them though for only like 1 week.. and they're not eating or drinking very much!!


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

They make electrolytes for chickens to mix in the water. Have you used any electrolytes? I mixed it in my hens water when they were chicks. I would never had known about it, but a friend of my dad emphasized using it. Don't know what to do about them not eating.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Just keep the food and water available. Sometimes it take some time to adjust to a new surrounding. As long as the eat and drink some I wouldnt worry.


----------



## carlyjo (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay ill have to try the electrolytes thing. Because I change there water every other day but it seems like they don't even touch it or their food.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I give my three week old fresh water twice a day in their nipple bottle system. Even if there is a lot in it.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Where did you get the chicks? Are they pooping? If they're pooping, then they're eating, they might just be shy about doing it when you're watching.

Also, you can see signs of dehydration in chicks by checking their legs. If their legs look full and filled out, then they are fine. If their little legs look dry and wrinkled and shrunken, then you have a problem.

The other thing to consider is, are you checking their vents to ensure they don't have pasted vents? That's where feces clogges their vents (the place out of which poop comes) and they can't eliminate. If they have pasted vents, they won't eat, because if there's no place for the poop to go, they're not hungry!


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

If they still are not eating or drinking dip there beaks into the water and food until they start pecking it or drinking that's what I had to do to my chicks and it worked.


----------

